# HELL OR HIGH WATER: Starring Chris Pine & Jeff Bridges – Arriving on Digital HD November 8 and Blu-ray and DVD November 22



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Two Brothers Defy the Law to Save Their Family
> in This Heart-Pounding Thrill Ride Arriving on Digital HD November 8
> and on Blu-rayTM Combo Pack and DVD November 22 from Lionsgate
> 
> ...


----------

